# Sight Casting To Pasture Drag Burners



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Awesome Memories*

We had a solid run on Teal and Gators this season with some amazing fishing ever present. Redfish have dominated the boxes for awhile as mid-bay dredges have bay waters shredded in many locations. This is hampering Trout fishing the more open structure and it can give a flounder gigger absolute fits. While the magnitude of awesome fishing here in October is yet to be experienced, we've got our eyes penned on the Big Duck Season opener on 11/7. Capt. James Cunningham mentioned witnessing a flight of Redhead's the other day which he noted is way early. The Teal are mixed up finally with both Blue and Greenwings constantly abuzz in the back marshes. There's a few Pintails whirling around as well along with Squeelers and a few other early arrivals.

*Seadrift Fly Fishing*

Capt. Braden Proctor had a career day on the fly rods with Brad H. and guest Justin. After pulling the plug on an unproductive location a quick audible had the guests doubled up on solid fish that had pushed up into flooded pastures with the abnormally high tides. Sight casting to these fish was enhanced by an extremely aggressive feeding frenzy according to Braden. "These were the least spooky fish I've ever seen"! Check out some of the videos at https:/www.facebook.com/seadriftflyfishing The Orvis Helious 3D got some major drag burning works outs on that one. Hats off to Brad and Justin for allowing us to gamble and it paid off.

*Lodge Life*

For the most part, life in "normal land" keeps on keeping on and we have to give a shout out to all of our guests for continuing to make us "the destination" for hunting and fishing on the mid-Texas Gulf Coast.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

